# G Washington Stuffing



## Kerch (Nov 14, 2010)

My ex-MIL used to make the BEST stuffing, using something called G. Washington????

I don't ever recall seeing this in a grocery store. All I know is that this was her "secret ingredient" and it was the best.
She would stuff the turkey and also make it in a casserole dish by itself.

Can anyone help??

Thanks so much!

Kerch


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

I have never heard of it or recall seeing it in the grocery store, but a quick internet search turned up some info. Here's one: 

Good luck!

http://www.ochef.com/188.htm


----------



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2010)

Kerch said:


> My ex-MIL used to make the BEST stuffing, using something called G. Washington????
> 
> I don't ever recall seeing this in a grocery store. All I know is that this was her "secret ingredient" and it was the best.
> She would stuff the turkey and also make it in a casserole dish by itself.
> ...


GWashington was a bulliooon cube to make gravy and stock. M-I-L use to use it I believe it was chicken 
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2010)

I always make stuffing with turkey broth I make myself or sometimes buy in a can.  Using another broth in place of the GWashington shouldn't make a huge difference in the stuffing.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2010)

Nadia_ said:


> I have never heard of it or recall seeing it in the grocery store, but a quick internet search turned up some info. Here's one:
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Finding George Washington broth



I had a look at that link and get the impression that there is MSG in this bouillon powder/cube. Now, some people like things cooked with MSG. It does enhance the flavours that are already there. Other people can taste the MSG and may like or dislike the flavour. And still other people, like me, get a weird headache when we eat MSG.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 15, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I had a look at that link and get the impression that there is MSG in this bouillon powder/cube. Now, some people like things cooked with MSG. It does enhance the flavours that are already there. Other people can taste the MSG and may like or dislike the flavour. And still other people, like me, get a weird headache when we eat MSG.


 
taxlady, it isn't about "like or dislike" MSG.  It causes some folks (me included) terrible headaches. and besides it is horrendously high in sodium.

Most bouillon cubes are extremely high in sodium.  Canned, low-sodium broth (Swanson make it) is a much healthier alternative, if you haven't time or inclination to make stock from scratch.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 15, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> taxlady, it isn't about "like or dislike" MSG.  It causes some folks (me included) terrible headaches. and besides it is horrendously high in sodium.
> 
> Most bouillon cubes are extremely high in sodium.  Canned, low-sodium broth (Swanson make it) is a much healthier alternative, if you haven't time or inclination to make stock from scratch.



To be honest, MSG is a complete no-go for me too. I tend to think of it as poison.

I wanted to make a balanced post. It could very well be that the reason the stuffing was so "good" was because of the MSG.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

Every time Ive eaten a meal with MSG I've ended up deathly ill.Being in a hospital is no fun espicially when you  find out a week of your life is gone for good
kades


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't think it's fair to demonize MSG by calling it poison.  It's a food flavor enhancer as are salt and pepper.  

Without a doubt, it has a bad effect on some.  However, the majority of the world eats dishes with MSG without an issue.  

People who are bothered by MSG should be very conscious of prepared foods.  Many include MSG.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 15, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think it's fair to demonize MSG by calling it poison.  It's a food flavor enhancer as are salt and pepper.
> 
> Without a doubt, it has a bad effect on some.  However, the majority of the world eats dishes with MSG without an issue.
> 
> People who are bothered by MSG should be very conscious of prepared foods.  Many include MSG.



I didn't call it poison. I just think of it that way. I *think* it is bad for everyone, but I don't know that.


----------



## Kerch (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses!
I agree that I'd rather not eat anything with MSG in it either.
Maybe it was why the food tasted so good.

I just wasn't sure what it was and agree that using broth would be the way to go.
Just thought that there might have been a recipe for stuffing on the package or something.

Kerch


----------

